# Servlet Serializable



## Guest (19. Jun 2007)

Warum erbt GenericServlet von Serializable?!?
Gibt es da einen praktischen Grund

danke und noch einen schönen tag


----------



## WeirdAl (19. Jun 2007)

Hi,
ich bin mir net 100% sicher, jedoch brauchen (glaub ich) Servlets Serializable, um im Clusterbetrieb Daten die in der Session liegen zwischen den einzelnen JVMs austauschen zu können.

Cu
Alex


----------



## Guest (19. Jun 2007)

danke


----------

